# MUST try rum?



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

I like rum but when I hit the liquor store I usually grab a handle of captain because it's cheap, easy, and it's usually what my friends like to pound down when I have company. I've tried barbancourt and a couple other rums but as I sit here drinking a captain and coke smoking a fantastic cigar it got me to thinking, what is a rum that you think is a must try? I need to pick up something new next time I go out and figured who better to ask then my fellow LOTL (Lushes of the Leaf).

:drinking: :smoke:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If you like Captain then you owe it to yourself to pick up the Captain Private Stock... You might never buy the regular again.

Great spiced rum, cheap: Kraken
Very good rum period: Sailor Jerry
If you are willing to spend some money: Ron Zacapa Centenario

Edit: You're welcome, go ahead and lock up the thread, I have spoken


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

I gotta agree with the blow-dryer guy on the Kraken. That is amazingly good spiced rum. So smooth you can sip it. And after you finish a drink you'll be ready for vherf


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Ron Zacapa
Zaya
Havana club 7


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

It depends on what you like, white rum, dark rum, or spiced rum. One of my personal favorites is English Habour Antigua five year old, it's a dark rum and runs between $25 and $ 30 a bottle


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Kraken is great. 
Captain Morgan Private Stock, much better than the Capt. Jr. Grade. ound:


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

+10000000 on the Captain Morgan Private Stock. It's the only spiced rum I like. It's good enough to drink without any mixer but if you are going to mix anything with it, try Dr Pepper believe it or not. These two share many of the same spices.


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

Not much of a rummy but I absolutely love the Bacardi Oakheart. I'll give a thumbs up to the Captain's private stock too.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

longburn said:


> It depends on what you like, white rum, dark rum, or spiced rum. One of my personal favorites is English Habour Antigua five year old, it's a dark rum and runs between $25 and $ 30 a bottle


I am open to anything and everything! I'll put the EHA 5yr on my list of rums to try! Do you sip it or mix it?



36Bones said:


> Kraken is great.
> Captain Morgan Private Stock,* much better than the Capt. Jr. Grade*. ound:


I've been drinking the 100 proof/50% alcohol Capt. but I'm not sure if it's the private stock or not.



crgcpro said:


> +10000000 on the Captain Morgan Private Stock. It's the only spiced rum I like. It's good enough to drink without any mixer but if you are going to mix anything with it, try Dr Pepper believe it or not. These two share many of the same spices.


That's just crazy enough to work! Next time the girlfriend has some DrP in the fridge I'll mix a batch up and see how it goes down. Maybe I'm just reading between the lines here but it seems as if I should pick up some private stock...



hachigo said:


> I gotta agree with the blow-dryer guy on the Kraken. That is amazingly good spiced rum. So smooth you can sip it. And after you finish a drink you'll be ready for vherf


lol.. It takes more then one to keep up with all of you on vherf!

Rum + Cigar + vherf = "What I learned in vherf" entries :wacko:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

smokin3000gt said:


> I've been drinking the 100 proof/50% alcohol Capt. but I'm not sure if it's the private stock or not.


Na, it is called Private Stock, comes in a fancy pants corked bottle:










But it is only a couple bucks more, WELL worth the price.


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

Coconut Rum!!!! 

Yeah, yeah, I like the "girly" drinks apparently..


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

smburnette said:


> Coconut Rum!!!!
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I like the "girly" drinks apparently..


If you are too lazy to blend your girly drinks, my wife really likes coconut rum mixed with pineapple, orange, banana juice from Dole.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Rum and Mountain Dew pair nicely together, as well. But why would you want to? I'll take mine straight up.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

36Bones said:


> Rum and Mountain Dew pair nicely together as well.


I always did vodka with my Mt Dew... Called it a Voo-Dew 
Also mixes well with Jack Daniels Honey Whiskey (Honey-Dew)

Will have to try with rum.


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> If you are too lazy to blend your girly drinks, my wife really likes coconut rum mixed with pineapple, orange, banana juice from Dole.


When I had just left my first wife, I lived on that juice!! I had my little bedroom that a good friend gave me, and all I ate was buffalo chicken sandwiches, breakfast, lunch, dinner, and snacks, and drank that juice exclusively...

Here in Harlan, until we were 21, we mixed Tvarski and Mountain Dew Code Red...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I like a Pyrat XO for a sweet rum on the rocks, I always thought it went well with the full strength/body cigars.

It was hard to find outside the Caribbean until Patron took over the label.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I always did vodka with my Mt Dew... Called it a Voo-Dew


I love it. :tu


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

smburnette said:


> Coconut Rum!!!!
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I like the "girly" drinks apparently..


Nothing wrong with that brother! Coconut rum and pineapple juice = goes down too easy. The only problem I had with coco rum [malibu] is the lack of ability to catch a buzz off it but now they came out with 70proof malibu that should do the trick nicely.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sailor Jerry. 
EDISON NEW JERSEY
Bury me with a bottle


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I typically just sip regular rum, don't really do any mixing or dabble in the spiced stuff. If you want a good one to sip check out Ron Abuelo 7. You can get it for under $25. The 12 is good but not better so no need to spend the extra 10 bucks. The 7 is Better than Zaya and Zacapa IMO. I had the babencourt and moved that down to the 2nd or 3rd drink of the night class. 

I use Proof66.com as a good source for things to try. They aggregate ratings from a few places/competitions that do blind tastings. I've found some phenomenal things to try on there.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Great info guys! Keep it going for fellow drunkards!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

I like Brugal Anejo. Great flavor, a very smooth Dominican rum.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

If you can get it...

Havana Club 7 Year Anejo is great


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

Bondo 440 said:


> Sailor Jerry.
> EDISON NEW JERSEY
> Bury me with a bottle


I saw this at the store the other day but had never heard of it before, I'll have to give it a try now.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

It's spiced with a vanilla twist to it. Like no other rum.
I used to be a vodka man, hated rum, until I was offered a demo shot in a liquor store.
It's great mixed with a coke or pepsi. My favorite companion for about 5 different cigars.

Also good straight for a belt.

Comparable priced, a 750ml used to be $14 . Now it's up to $17 and getting better placement in stores as it becomes popular.
Look for the genuine "sailor girl" in various poses and attire on the inverted label.

Google Sailor Jerry Rum for the merch, show sponsorship, The _real _Jerry and his tatoo legacy. 
With a product that stands it's own. These guys are the "Drew Estate" of the Rum industry.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Must NOT try rum


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

scottw said:


> Ron Zacapa
> Zaya
> Havana club 7


I found the ron zacapa a little harsh or on the strong side, where the zaya ahd HC7 is very smooth and awesome.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Well I hit the liquor store on the way home and was able to pick up a couple bottles. They didn't have the 750ml Sailor Jerry so I figured I'll get it next time. I did pick up a small bottle of it to try though. As far as the Ron Abuelo it was the only one he had but he said it was the 7yr. Not sure if I believe him or not yet..


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

That is the Ron Abuelo Anejo... Says so right on the bottle 

Edit: Still a good rum


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I second Pyrat! Just had some this past weekend, & it's probably the 4th or 5th time I've had it... Sooo tasty! :nod:

Ron Zacapa is the shiz as well...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

FYI 

Ron = Rum (Spanish translation)


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

I've always liked rum, but I liked in the generic "rum & coke" kind of way.

Recently (thanks to David), I have discovered sipping Captain Morgan Private Stock. It is my new favorite. Smooth & delicious, just on the rocks. Not mixed. Keep in mind, I do not drink other straight booze. It's the only one I can drink straight and really enjoy.

I went through my first bottle (on my birthday) in about week. I tried to sip the normal Captain and it was NOTHING like the private stock. 

Get yourself a bottle of Private Stock. You will never buy the original again.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I have had a few Rums in my day and I have a list of my favorites over the years. Most on the list cane be had in the $25/$35 range. A few are cheaper and a few more expensive. I'll post my list for your consideration.

Mount Gay Extra Old Barbados Rum – about $24 - One of my go to Rums.
Plantation Rum – Barbados – about $34
Ron Botron – Guatemala – about $15 
Ron Zacapa 23
Ron Botran Solera 1893
Barbancourt 8 yr old - One of my go to Rums.
Flor de Cana 7 Year Old
El Dorado 8 Year Old 
Diplomatico Reserva
Diplomático Reserva Exclusiva
Ron Matsulem Gran Reserva 15 Year old
Appleton Estates 12 year old
Goslings Old Rum – This is the very best sipping rum, there is, IMHO about $60.00
Kraken – This is my Favorite Spiced Rum and it’s cheap!


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

fuente~fuente said:


> I second Pyrat! Just had some this past weekend, & it's probably the 4th or 5th time I've had it... Sooo tasty! :nod:
> 
> Ron Zacapa is the shiz as well...


Tried the Zacapa at the Rhum Bar in Vegas recently. Have to say the best rum I've had to date. My other favorites currently are Macambo 12yr aged and Pampero Anniversario. Both very good and somewhat less expensive then the Zacapa, though all 3 are more than the Kraken or Capt. Morgan, even the Private Stock. Also tried the Zaya while in Vegas, but found that one way too sweet to my taste, like someone took one of the other rums and added a teaspoon of sugar to each glass!

Prior to discovering the above I was drinking Pyrat Reserve which is less expensive than the others (still more than the Capt or Kraken) and pretty good too -- supposed to be the best there is at $30 or less, but now I'm spoiled. My local BevMo has all these rums, and one at least that goes for $90 -- don't remember the name, but I am wondering how it is...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Pyrat XO is a very aromatic rum at a reasonable price, Pyrat Cask 1623 at near ten times more expensive is a drier, less aromatic sipping rum. The 1623 is a blend of Caribbean rums, some, aged near forty years.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

anyone here have any opinions on Tanduay rum?

i'm not much of a rum drinker, but i got a few different bottles when we visited the philippines three years ago 



J.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I drank Tanduay almost exclusively while visiting Olongapo a few decades ago. Hell if I can remember what I liked about it, but it made the women there better looking and they all wanted to love me long time.

I do seem to remember it was aged in used whiskey barrels and it was dark.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

fuzzy said:


> must not try rum


hahahaha


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

smokin3000gt said:


> Well I hit the liquor store on the way home and was able to pick up a couple bottles. They didn't have the 750ml Sailor Jerry so I figured I'll get it next time. I did pick up a small bottle of it to try though. As far as the Ron Abuelo it was the only one he had but he said it was the 7yr. Not sure if I believe him or not yet..


LOL NICE. You'd better get started .. that's a lotta Rum there hahaha. Enjoy the Sailor Jerry Airline Sampler LOL


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

Went to the liquor store tonight and they were out of Sailor Jerry and apparently don't carry the airline bottles of it  

I did however get some Maker's Mark and a 6-pack of Moose Drool


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Must NOT try rum


I agree! Here I am last year with my in-law..... Wasted.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

You in-law looks like a patriot lover!! Crush Brady!!!!!


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

brugal extra viejo
barbancourt 5 star


----------



## samiam2007 (Aug 24, 2012)

Kilo Kai is a great sippable rum. It has a good hint of Vanilla. It is most comparable to the Kraken. Another great rum that has been mentioned on here. I know some states do not sell it. I have to drive to the MO side. Something about Kansas can't sell it....idk.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

A good sipping grade rum is Ron Zaya. Goes for about 34-40 bucks a 5th. Real nice notes of toasted vanilla and a good balance of sweetnes. Its not a flavored rum so not that kind of sweetness.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Love Zaya sometimes you can find it for about 24 bucks


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

The Zaya is way too sweet for me. Tried it at the Rhum Bar (Mirage Vegas). My current favorites are Mocambo 20 yr. aged, and Zacapa. The Mocambo is normally a little cheaper than the Zaya (your price quoted is very low), and the Zacapa a little more expensive.The Zacapa is just a tad smoother, but the Mocambo is a little sweeter and has more body. If you added half a teaspoon of sugar to an ounce of either one you'd have something close to the Zaya. Both are great with cigars, and two others (less expensive) that are also good are the Pyrat Reserve and the Pampero Anniversario. None of these are flavored or spiced rums. Just good solid sipping rum.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> If you can get it...
> 
> Havana Club 7 Year Anejo is great


Oh yes! 
+10,000 to this!
I've never been much of a rum drinker, but HC7, served neat, is as smooth as water.
For my taste, it just doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

My favorite is HC Barrel Proof. I have a mule who makes trips quarterly to get me a bottle. Matthew, you are correct with the sweetness. That is the rum my wife likes and that is the compromise I have when I buy rum. As far as the price, I do get it for about 35 with tax here in CO.


----------



## Tommyboy (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh man this is my thread. I've been on a big rum kick for the last 6 months and this is the best I've found yet. Zafra 21-year-old Master's Reserve. It's aged 21 years in bourbon barrels and only runs about 45$. When it comes to rum I've found expensive doesn't always mean great. I've had Zacapa Solera 21 and it's ok but not worth the price and I've had Zaya but and I like the prominent sugar cane taste in it but it's a bit too one dimensional and mellow for me. Another really good one is Ron Diplomatico Reserva Exclusiva. It's sweet and rich and runs about 35$. Both are definitely worth the price and more really.

These are both sipping rums. Please never mix them.. I'd cry.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations. I will look for a few of these. The liquor stores around me are rather limited. There are some stores in SF proper that have more of the exotic stuff, but I don't get in there very often unless I'm working in the city. But I will look around as all of these latest sound interesting.

Sam, you could always buy 2 rums, one for your wife and one for you. Sure it's twice as much, but each one goes only half as fast...


----------



## TheAmericanStig (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm just getting into rum, but picked up a bottle of Kraken the other night. Love it so far! Very sippable. Can't wait to try it with a cigar!


----------

